# International Hotel Spring Hill



## winkle (18/8/08)

I hadn't been to the International Hotel (525 Boundary Street, Spring Hill) since its previous incarnation as "Cheers Tavern", so I offered to take the Missus out to lunch on Saturday. Gone is the faux English pub look and the renovations work better than I'd expected - opening up a lot of space & light, and the three copper jacketed fermenters remain on display. The main reason for posting this thread is that the weekend lunches are 2 for 1 (good value pub fare) and the house beers were $4 a pint .
Needless to say the missus drove home, pick of the beers would be the Irish Red even if it is filtered and served under nitro. A good cheap afternoon out.


----------



## Snow (18/8/08)

Sounds Good, Winkle - I'll have to check them out. They were cheers last time I was there, too. The beers were pretty ordinary from memory. Do you know if they've changed brewers?

- Snow


----------



## winkle (18/8/08)

Snow said:


> Sounds Good, Winkle - I'll have to check them out. They were cheers last time I was there, too. The beers were pretty ordinary from memory. Do you know if they've changed brewers?
> 
> - Snow



Snow,
same brewer, the pils was alright - slight grainyness but not enough to stop me downing a few pints , the Indian Chief Wheat (witbier) had too much botanicals for my palate, Irish Red was the pick.


----------



## Snowdog (19/8/08)

I've driven by there a couple times but never stopped in. At $4/Pint it sounds like a nice alt to Central/Brewhouse. 

Was the pint price some sort of happy hour? Just curious.


----------



## Julez (19/8/08)

Geez, how did I not know about this joint? :lol: 

2 for 1 Sunday lunch and pints is sounding good B)


----------



## Julez (19/8/08)

More info http://www.internationalhotel.com.au/micro-brewery.html


----------



## RdeVjun (10/2/10)

Some local press today, I'm thinking about swinging by the International on Thursday or Friday if I can squeeze it in. Any recent reviews?

Ta! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snow (10/2/10)

Well he looks pretty serious. I think it's time to go back and try out Rudi's offerings!

- Snow


----------



## MarkBastard (10/2/10)

Didn't know about this place, looks awesome!


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/10)

I'm meeting RdeVyun at the Platform Bar for a couple or three tomorrow at 4 pm-ish. I might get in an hour earlier, take a walk up the hill and scout out the International first. Nothing I like better than some pre-drinking drinking :icon_drunk:


----------



## clifftiger (10/2/10)

I called in to the International last October whilst in Brisbane. Must say I wasn't impressed (with any of the beers) and would have to read some good reviews on here for me to bother going again - I only get to Brisbane say once a year, and so its the Platform bar for me. Locals may have a different story. 

Having tried to walk in the place at 9:15pm the previous night (a Monday) and told they were closing perhaps I had already made up my mind...


----------



## WSC (11/2/10)

I think the beers there are pretty good.

Rudi is pretty old school and seems to brew good balanced beers, not big hoppy beers. His mid strength is very good. The beers compete on tap with xxxx and I saw alot of people drinking the micro brew over the xxxx.


----------



## Snowdog (13/2/10)

Think I'll wander up and see how this place is. Only tried one other time a couple years ago and they were closed due to a private party.


----------



## winkle (13/2/10)

Usually a bit hit&miss but the 2-for-one meal deal are good on the weekend, beers are usually better in winter, but the best in the litter is the Irish Red.


----------



## Snowdog (22/5/10)

The Irish Red ale sure is a tasty drop! Liked it so much I didn't try the others!


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/10)

Snowdog said:


> The Irish Red ale sure is a tasty drop! Liked it so much I didn't try the others!



The Pilsener is also a crisp clean drop. And the prices, for a pint I got change out of a $10 note that included a $5 note  I asked the lass if there had been a mistake but nope. :beerbang:


----------



## NickB (22/5/10)

Definitely on my " to do" list while I'm in town


----------



## liverpuddles (29/5/10)

i was hoping for more taste in the pilsener, but the irish red certainly didn't fail to impress


----------



## winkle (5/9/10)

Apologies for dragging this thread out of its grave.

We took the option to have lunch here for a change. Pints have gone up to $5 - _shock horror_ and we only had the Irish Red which was pretty good. The 2-4-1 meal deal is still on (note there is a seperate lunch 'counter meal' menu) so two mains for $24 makes it well worth while for a weekend lunch.


----------



## Bribie G (5/9/10)

RdeVuyn was in town the other week and we had a session there. The Irish Red isn't bad, the Pilsener is somewhat megaswilly but a cut above VB or the usual suspects. Quite enjoyed the APA (forget what it's called, Geronimo IIRC). All very drinkable and better than paying $7 for a 330ml at the Platform Bar for a glass of often uninspiring stuff we could make ourselves with one arm tied behind our backs, along the lines of Old Phukwit triple hopped poodlebock or Crotchgrabber Stout whatever.


----------



## RdeVjun (5/9/10)

I'll second that BribieG and winkle, the Irish Red is the pick, I'll be returning for sure. 

I was actually staying across the road from the Platform at the posh hotel (work was paying) on Friday night, slipped over for several but to be honest I wasn't overly impressed with the Bridge Roads, should've made the effort to climb the hill up to the International and save a few bob while I'm at it!


----------



## Snowdog (4/12/10)

The Irish Red is the stand-out, but the Indian Chief Wheat is a good summer thirsty brew!

International Hotel Beer


----------



## winkle (18/4/11)

Stillscottish and I dropped in on Saturday for a few pints, still good value $5 for the Irish Red and $5.5 for Geromino  .
Although the 2-4-1 meal deal is now on Sundays only, they had $10 King Island steaks on Saturdays - nice.
Worth a look-in.


----------



## dougsbrew (18/4/11)

i have downed many irish reds back when i use to live a 10 minute walk away. 
me and the missus would grab a couch, order some reds and a pizza. always 
left quite satisfied and doesnt blow the budget either. 2 for 1s were great. :icon_cheers:


----------



## philw (20/4/11)

ahhh how I miss that place 

back 10 years ago I lived behind it I remember when they put the micro brewery in there. 

was gr8 to be able to jump the fence to get home, I had though about putting a gate in ( shame I was renting  )


----------



## winkle (17/6/11)

I'll wander down tomorrow for a $10 King Island rump and a couple of $5 pints. Anyone else up for lunch?
PS - Geronimo is $5.5 for a pint of 7.5%ish 'bock' :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snowdog (17/6/11)

I'm over-due for a wander up Spring Hill.... not sure what's up tomorrow yet.


----------

